# Low carb/paleo diet vs plant based diet.



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

A somewhat long article discussing the paleo diet and the effect of it on health.

http://www.drmcdougall.com/video/low-carb_plant-based_diet.htm


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I think you forgot a link?


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

oopsPaleo Diet Review & Opinion: Plus Low Carb vs. Plant-Based Diets


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

To start, I think he's pretty confused about what a paleo diet _is_. :shrug:


> accomplished by eating large amounts of animal-derived foods (which are no-carbohydrate, and high-protein and/or high-fat foods). The Paleo Diet consists mainly of meat, poultry, shellfish, fish, and eggs; non-starchy orange, green, and yellow vegetables; and fruits and nuts. *This approach forbids starches*, including all grains, legumes, and potatoes.


I guess I couldn't care less what a vegan doctor believes or doesn't believe. (Though I could have told you which way his bias is even before reading the link. lol)
Bloodwork don't lie. 

More importantly, you can find mistakes and confusion in nearly every paragraph of his article. Not understanding the difference between conventionally raised meat, and naturally raised. Or making the morality argument that eating brain or bone marrow is somehow repulsive. And let's throw cannibalism in there, too, because obviously we need more sensationalism. lol


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I need to get some sleep, so will keep this short. I have read two Paleo Lifestyle Diet books; one is for average fitness while the other one is for athletes. My diet is right smack in the middle and my carb intake matches my body needs, which varies based on my activity level.

Go check out the pics of some of my meals, that I posted on my thread. The article is biased and contains FALSE info!

I second ErinP!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know what to call it, but if I watch my carb intake, I lose weight........... Anytime I get a little past my desired weight, I cut my carbs and I lose the weight, it's really so simple, and the only thing that works for me/


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since going Paleo, I just have to UP my carbs, when I start losing weight. Of course, I also maintain a workout schedule to stay fit. Seldom does my weight fluctuate.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

So paleo is kind of another name for low carb? I have always called it low carb because that is what I learned back when I first did it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Sort of.

Paleo is indeed lower carb than the SAD, but mostly because it dumps most grains. 
Fruit is not restricted on Paleo, unless you're also watching carbs to get sugar under control. 
Dairy is in or out, depending on whether you can handle it or not. (Some Paleo/Primal-esque diets say no dairy, others allow it in moderation)
Paleo tends to be food quality rather than simply macro-nutrient ratios.


----------

